# Advice for rug/carpet color?



## xinhudan (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello, I bought a sofa and its color looks out of place. I'm thinking to fix it with a rug but I have no idea how to match the colors, especially since the floor seems to have a warm tone and the sofa is a cooler mauve. Any ideas?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Doesn't seem too bad from the pics but some from further back might show more.


----------



## Markhennry (Sep 24, 2019)

You should paint your walls with darker colour paint, which match with your floor colour.


----------



## NightNovel (Nov 15, 2019)

I'd buy high pile carpet. Brown or black one. Don't think black one is good idea, too easily soiled


----------



## Victoriamae83 (Apr 21, 2018)

Can you take pictures of the entire room? That will help me give you some good ideas for rugs.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'd do a blonde color, match the feet of the sofa. Normally I'd say a diamond pattern because it looks great on the straight lines from the wood flooring. However, in this chairs case, I'd pick up the animal print theme:










Or if faux/real furry isn't your bag I'd go simple:









(Could do a black border if you can't find the right "blue" of your chair.)


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I vote black carpet, esp if you have a long white haired 4 legged family member


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Start by getting some carpet samples from Home Depot or a carpet showroom and putting them down beside the sofa. A lot of tan or brown carpet will have either a pink or a pale orange hue and one hue will be fine with the "gray" sofa and another will be clearly in conflict. You cannot tell the color of the carpet at the showroom as the color temperature of their lighting will not be the same as what you have in your home.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't want to be called a profiler, but folks, this was a spam post from China. Reel it in.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> I don't want to be called a profiler, but folks, this was a spam post from China. Reel it in.



How do you know? Was there an ad?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I"m profiling. User name and the fact they posted stupid pictures and haven't come back.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

For the record, that sofa isn't even close to being mauve, either.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

HotRodx10 said:


> For the record, that sofa isn't even close to being mauve, either.


:vs_laugh: now that made me giggle!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@madmardigan, read the threads. Some are old. Most are SPAM and don't deserve answers. Wasting time.


----------

